# Introducing new cockerel



## sillyclucker (May 18, 2013)

I currently have 9 hens and am been given a cockerel today .Can I introduce him straight away or is it best to do it at night ?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I always quarantine and do introductions slowly. Just tossing a bird in the flock can lead to illness that could have been prevented. There are a few threads on how to introduce new flock members.


----------

